# Bucket O' Bullets



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

My dad has a 5-gallon bucket of live ammunition of many different calibers and some shotgun shells. The ammo is very old and neither one of us trust it enough to shoot it. We found the bucket in my grandfathers attic when we cleaned it out after he passed away.

What can I do with this bucket?

Would a reloader want it for the brass?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like he was my kind of grandpa :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Bishop746 said:


> My dad has a 5-gallon bucket of live ammunition of many different calibers and some shotgun shells. The ammo is very old and neither one of us trust it enough to shoot it. We found the bucket in my grandfathers attic when we cleaned it out after he passed away.
> 
> What can I do with this bucket?
> 
> Would a reloader want it for the brass?


Well if you lived near by I'd be interested in a look! Run a best offer add in the local paper and see what turns up. You might rifle through the bucket a bit and see what caliper the bullets are for the most part and put that in the add.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Good idea! Didnt cost us a thing to get it and my dad wants it out of his garage; so Im going to do just that. 

Thanks.

My grandfather was a contractor for the city to clean houses after people had been evicted or abandoned public housing and he would find all kinds of stuff and he tossed this ammo in a bucket.

He also found.

1 Japanese Sword World War II era

1 M1 Carbine(not the paratrooper stock)

alot of camera equipment

and a dead man (turned out to be a homeless man looking for shelter)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, if you find that M1 in the attic, I'd be interested. The dead guy you can keep.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just send me that bucket of ammo. I'll see what works and what doesn't!

LOL
Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll give you $5 including shipping, just send me all of the 9mm :mrgreen::anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

How much do you want for the dead guy? I've been watching too much "Dexter".


----------

